# Cam Line Trailers



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

I see a late model 24' tilt split deckover 8 ton here for sale. Anyone familiar with this trailer?

Regards, Mike

http://camsuperline.com/Trailers/Construction/10.php


----------



## gearhartfarms82 (May 10, 2015)

LOoks nice never heard of but u might want to think about the split deck


----------



## PaMike (Dec 7, 2013)

My buddy has a CAM trailer. Really likes it. Quality, from what I hear. His is a tilt deck, but not deckover.

I have considered them. Can you tilt the bed back down just from the weight of the machine on the trailer, or do you have to crawl out of the machine and pull a valve to dump it back down?


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

PaMike said:


> My buddy has a CAM trailer. Really likes it. Quality, from what I hear. His is a tilt deck, but not deckover.
> 
> I have considered them. Can you tilt the bed back down just from the weight of the machine on the trailer, or do you have to crawl out of the machine and pull a valve to dump it back down?


Not sure Mike....I know some of these Cams have remotes for convenient operation. I have a call into a sales person that I am getting some info from....I will ask.

Regards, Mike


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

gearhartfarms82 said:


> LOoks nice never heard of but u might want to think about the split deck


Care to explain? Are you saying that a full tilt bed is better or that either is problematic?

Regards, Mike


----------



## PaMike (Dec 7, 2013)

Some of the tilts are just use the load to tilt the trailer, and just use the cylinder as a damper so they don't move soo fast. Others are actually power up and down. I couldn't use the power up/down for my operation...many of my skidsteers have park brakes that don't work..


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

Lot of those cam trailers around here, they are considered a premium brand. I've only been up close with a tandem dual bumper pull model, the fellow used it to haul his 8 ton escavator and was very happy with it.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

I am thinking that the trailer for sale might be bought for nearly half of the new price. It is supposedly a 2015 model.

Regards, Mike


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

I think I seen somewhere in the literature the cylinders are used to cushion it so it doesn't slam down in either direction.

I like the looks of the twenty ton model, be nice for moving the wheel trencher.


----------



## PaMike (Dec 7, 2013)

24 ft is getting a little long for a bumperpull......
i was looking at trailers the other week and was shocked at the prices...


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

I liked my 27 ft bumper pull.


----------



## gearhartfarms82 (May 10, 2015)

Yea full tilt only way to go in my book. Mines a full tilt and can see having issues with partial. Bigest is i cant load tractor and baler at same time with partial tilt.


----------



## gearhartfarms82 (May 10, 2015)

Pa mike. Use a short chain across the deck. Back up till u catch with bucket, forks, grapple, ect. It will hold machine till u lower. We do this all the time when we load on ice or snow


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

gearhartfarms82 said:


> Yea full tilt only way to go in my book. Mines a full tilt and can see having issues with partial. Bigest is i cant load tractor and baler at same time with partial tilt.


Excellent thought on loading a tractor with equipment attached. I will look for a full tilt bed.

Regards, Mike


----------



## PaMike (Dec 7, 2013)

I had one machine roll off a flat bed trailer and almost kill me, so I am a little gun shy ...


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

My new trailer is full tilt deckover, I've been very happy with it other than its shorter (23 ft vs 27 ft) and getting used to the extra space needed for a gooseneck trailer to get in and out and around.


----------



## Coondle (Aug 28, 2013)

One of the photos has a caption that indicates "adjustable cushion cylinders" and standard specs mention that too. The optional specs show power tilt as an option.

You are certainly spoilt for choice in your trailers.

Horses for courses. The split deck allows storage for extra equipment like alternative buckets, augers or the like while still having gravity work the tilt.

If a near new split deck was available at the right price, fitting power tilt may give the best of both worlds provided tilt deck length is adequate for machinery you want to load. Half new price for a one year old trailer is a heck of a discount.\

I would give it a very close look because that price sounds too good to be true, but if a fire sale then why wait. I know that with the current downturn in the economy that some folks are hurting and they can have an urgent need for cash.

Heavy looking construction and I see there are 17.5 inch tyres on the heavier versions. On the options side of the equation I would like to see a pintle hook n the heavier versions, just my personal preference.

Sure would like a trailer like that for my deliveries especially to load my fel rather than what I have which is a flat deck with aluminium ramps.

No coaming rail facilitates forks sliding under hay packs for loading and unloading.

Great looking trailer.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

The heavy duty 12 and 20 ton models have pintles, I'd think thats a must since air w/abs is also an option on the heavy models. With a twenty ton it'd be going behind one of the straight trucks or I'd add a pintle to the back of the semi tractor.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

mlappin said:


> The heavy duty 12 and 20 ton models have pintles, I'd think thats a must since air w/abs is also an option on the heavy models. With a twenty ton it'd be going behind one of the straight trucks or I'd add a pintle to the back of the semi tractor.


They all have Pintles as they come with both ball and pintle attachments.

Regards, Mike.


----------

